# Dowels vs screws?



## RobinDobbie (Aug 25, 2013)

*EDIT:* Solved. I'll be using 5/8" oak dowel and a plug.

I'm making an outdoor bench and chair for a friend based on a picture he saw on the web somewhere. I'm making my own design for it with graphpaper since I haven't taken the time to learn Sketchup, yet.

My question is if I should use a 1/2" dowel for joining the back of the bench/chair to the leg frame. I'll be using western red cedar for the furniture, but I'm not sure of the type of wood the store bought dowel from the Depot will be.










The circles are were I was planning on joining the back frame to the 4×4 leg. Right by the seat I'll probably just use a screw and cover the hole with a plug.

Speaking of plugs, does anyone know if any of the big box hardware stores have decent plug cutters? Lowes carries a Hitachi, but it got very bad reviews. I'd order something nice from Lee Valley, Woodcraft, or Rockler, but I don't have time. There is a woodcraft 40 miles away and even a Rockler, but if I can avoid the drive I'd be grateful!

Thanks in advance!

*EDIT*: I didn't know it would take 12 hours for my first post to show up, so I already solved this. I ended up buying a 5/8" oak dowel. I plan on making the dowels just the right length to be driven in about a half of an inch from the surface. I'll be using a 5/8th plug cutter to make plugs from the same piece of wood so the holes will be less visible.


----------

